# overwhelmed with thread algae- should i get Siamese algae eaters?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a well established planted tank with 1 panda, 4-6 cherry, 6 amano, 3 horned nerites, and what seems to be a recent invasion of ramshorns that i got from some UG i just bought. Its regularly dosed (every seachem product imaginable) and i have a pressurized CO2 system.

So, before the advice comes in on how to control the thread algae,  , I can tell you I've tried it all. I've come to accept it as something I will have to deal with for the rest of my tanks life... Kinda like being born with a big nose, or turrets, or some other inherited disease you have to cope with..

So, I've read that Siamese algae eaters will eat this stuff. The thing is that i have shrimp and a few shrimpets hiding around somewhere. If i find some small SAE, will they still be a threat to my shrimp?

Has anyone else had experience with thread algae and SAE?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

How long have you had the algae? Is it GREEN thread algae? Does it grow on your plants? How big is your tank?

I've only tried SAE and I feel that their use is limited. Maybe you could try ottos and BN plecos?


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

solarz said:


> How long have you had the algae? Is it GREEN thread algae? Does it grow on your plants? How big is your tank?
> 
> I've only tried SAE and I feel that their use is limited. Maybe you could try ottos and BN plecos?


I forgot to mention that i already have 2 ottos... sorry..

The tank is a 10gal and is almost 2 years old, but it became a "planted tank" about a year ago. The algae started almost immediately; I should say the alga in different forms. At first was the BBA, then the green spot, and finally the reddish-brown thread algae.

But even after CO2, all the nutrients, and all my algae eating crew, the thread algae hasn't disappeared.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

SAE are very good at keeping thread algae under control however you don't say how big your tank is. SAE get to 5 or 6 inches and therefore require a good size tank.
--
Paul


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> SAE are very good at keeping thread algae under control however you don't say how big your tank is. SAE get to 5 or 6 inches and therefore require a good size tank.
> --
> Paul


I forgot to mention it in my initial post, so i posted it in my second... Its a 10gal.

I knew that they grew big, hence the proposition of grabbing the smallest ones possible. I would obviously trade them in when they get over 3" or so.

I am just desperate to get rid of this algae. If I don't, I may forget the planted tank genre altogether....

Yes, its that frustrating....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Your tank is way too small for any SAE. They grow quickly and therefore would only take a couple of months to outgrow a tank that small.

You're better off using Seachem Flourish Excel instead. I've read that dosing with Excel also gets rid of hair algae.

Here is the info:
http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/FlourishExcel.html
--
Paul


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Your tank is way too small for any SAE. They grow quickly and therefore would only take a couple of months to outgrow a tank that small.
> 
> You're better off using Seachem Flourish Excel instead. I've read that dosing with Excel also gets rid of hair algae.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I'd be willing to trade them in every 3 months, if it meant keeping the thread algae down. The only thing I'm concerned about is at what size will the SAE start looking at shrimp as snacks...

The Excel was a great product i used before I had CO2 and shrimp. But some experienced shrimp keepers told me that Excel is dangerous for shrimp...

I could try "spot" treatments of Excel with a syringe just before a large water change, but the algae is in soo many places, I would have to use a toxic amount to spray all of them...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

SAE don't grow very fast. At least mine doesn't. I got them in Jan or Feb, and they don't seem to have grown very much, still small at around 2-3"


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

if you have 6 Amano's in 10 gallon they should take care of it...the trick is to starve them.....

I had the same problem or maybe even worse than your tank. Whole tank was fully covered with green thread algae and I was alomst about to quit the hobby when a friend of mine lended me some Amano Shrimps....and believe me within a matter of a few days my tank was back to life....

hope this helps....


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

ciao said:


> if you have 6 Amano's in 10 gallon they should take care of it...the trick is to starve them..... Whole tank was fully covered with green thread algae....


I'd have to agree with you...Even with my powerful lights (18w T5HO x 2) my algae crew of amano's, ottos, and snails do an amazing job of keeping nearly every type of algae down. Til they came along, it was hopeless for plants, rocks, and glass...

But this _reddish-brown_ thread algae is touched by NO ONE. I'd put in 20 amanos if it would make a difference. But they avoid it like the plague. Its the only thing remaining in the tank, and ironically, I think its the most unsightly form of algae ever (next to Cyanobacteria)...

As for feeding, they're lucky if the tank gets one Monsura stick or Algae wafer a week (which may not be the greatest for my lone panda and two ottos).

Anyhoo, I just came back from Big Als and I picked up one SAE. We confirmed it with a fish manual to make sure its was a true SAE, and they said if he didn't eat it up my algae, they'd take it in for a trade in...


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

SAE is known to be good jumpers. Need to make sure you have a lid for your tank or lower your water level .


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Before adding three SAE to my planted 75G I was dealing with algae on my plant leaves I had tried ottos (died) and Excel. Within several hours my tank was looking so much better! I got them last spring and they've doubled in size which isn't too bad. Good luck!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Instead of being reactive to this problem, I would start thinking about getting proactive. You have way to much light for a seachem dosing regime.


----------

